# Significant paint peeling on Felt Z85. Anyone else had this issue?



## billy_pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, all.

Looking for some advice about what to do about my Felt Z85. It's a 2012 model and while looking for the source of a rhythmic click while under load, I pulled off the cranks, pedals, and switched out he cartridge BB. Everything was greased and replaced to no avail. When taking a closer look to see if there were cracks in the rim or anywhere in the frame, I noticed the paint was bubbled along the welds underneath the bottom bracket. Here's a photo:








It started as small chips but when I touched it/lightly scraped with a fingernail, quite a bit came off. There's some on the seat tube side as well but my work light died and the photo was super dark.

Anyone else had this issue with their frames? Any idea what could have caused this or if I can fix it? It seems beyond the realm of touch-up paint. Could this be a warranty issue, too? There's are additional small bubbles in the paint elsewhere, too. The bike has only 2,000 miles on it and has never been ridden in wet weather or in winter/salty conditions. It has been well maintained and kept clean. It's off to the shop tomorrow to see if there's anything else going on.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tigerleghorn (Oct 24, 2013)

billy_pilgrim said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Looking for some advice about what to do about my Felt Z85. It's a 2012 model and while looking for the source of a rhythmic click while under load, I pulled off the cranks, pedals, and switched out he cartridge BB. Everything was greased and replaced to no avail. When taking a closer look to see if there were cracks in the rim or anywhere in the frame, I noticed the paint was bubbled along the welds underneath the bottom bracket. Here's a photo:
> View attachment 296315
> ...



I have a 2011 Z85 which this year has become my winter bike as I bought a 2014 F4 this January.

I noticed last November that paint was bubbling on the forks where the Alu at the bottom bearing race and the bolt hole for the brake caliper met the Carbon fork blades. I was going to strip the paint back and re spray but got a good deal for full Carbon forks from Felt Germany. I've also seen light bubbling around the rear caliper mounting bracket. I've put 12,000 miles on it over three and a half years in all weathers in rainy UK so I'm not *****in too much!


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

The bottom bracket area shown is right where any liquid would collect on an upright stored bike. Depending on what you use as cleaner or lubricant, it could effect the paint.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Can't tell much looking at the pic. Is that bare metal showing or is that white paint? If it's bare metal then the paint has lost adhesion to the aluminum, or it was mechanically chipped. A few possibilities:

1. Chips from small rocks / road debris thrown up from front tire, or possibly tool damage or other mechanical bump.

2. Spot flaking due to poor adhesion from original surface contamination or incomplete surface preparation (missed a spot in prep).

3. Low-level corrosion of Al under paint. While not uncommon, it's a concern. Look all around that area, as well as all over the bike, especially near welds or joints (water bottle bosses), for any signs of bubbling or micro-blistering of the paint.


----------

